# التسويق السياحى ( من شركة بروتيك لحلول التدريب والإستشارات )



## mr ahmed (18 يونيو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة بروتيك لحلول التدريب والإستشارات ان تتقدم اليكم[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]بـالتهنئة بمنـاسبة قـرب حلـول شهـر رمضـان المبـارك اعـادة الله عليكم[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot] بـالخيـر واليـمـن والبـركــات[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]كما يشرفنا دعوة سيادتكم لحضور دورة تدريبية عنوانها

[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]التسويق السياحى (مفهوم الخدمة السياحية – المفهوم الحديث للتسويق)


[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]الهدف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Objectives)

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تعريف المشاركين بالنقاط التالية :[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تعريف المشاركين بمفاهيم التسويق الحديث .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تعريف المشاركين بمفاهيم الخدمات السياحية .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]كيفية العمل على تحليل البيئة المحيطة مثل المنافسين، السوق،[/FONT][FONT=&quot]البيئة الخارجية والداخلية، نقاط القوة والضعف .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تحليل البيئة السياحية وتحليل الأسواق السياحية .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]إكساب المشاركين مهارات وضع الاستراتيجيات التسويقية .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تعلم طرق وأساليب وقنوات اقتناص وجمع المعلومات التسويقية عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السوق .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]معرفة منهجية اتخاذ قرارات التسويق .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]مفاهيم التسويق السياحى .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]المزيج التسويقى ( مفهومة – مكوناته – كيفية تخطيطه – ادواته – تقييم اثر الإستخدام ) .

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المشاركون ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Participants[/FONT][FONT=&quot])

[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]مسئولى التسويق ومسئولى خدمة العملاء والعاملين فى مجال إدارة الخدمات وفى مجال الخدمات السياحية ومسئولى ومخططى التسويق السياحى .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot] مديري التسويق والمبيعات وخدمة العملاء في قطاع الأعمال الخاص والقطاع الحكومى .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]مدراء الفروع ومساعديهم وموظفي علاقات العملاء .

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الإطار العام ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Course Emphasis[/FONT][FONT=&quot])

[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]المفهوم الحديث للتسويق ومفاهيم التسويق السياحى .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]مفهوم استراتيجية التسويق .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]التطورات الحديثة في استراتيجيات التسويق السياحى[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]دور التفكير الابداعي في معالجة الازمات التسويقية .[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تحديد حاجات العملاء من خلال أبحاث السوق [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تحليل الميزات التنافسية لتطوير استراتيجية السوق [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]اختيار أسواق محددة لتقديم الخدمات من خلال التسويق الهادف [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تحديد كيفية تلبية حاجات العملاء من خلال تحديد المزيج الذي يشكل السوق[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]عناصر المزيج التسويقى. [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot] الخطة التسويقية ( تعريفها – مكوناتها – طرق إعدادها )[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]طرق قياس فعالية الحملات الترويجية [/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]التطبيقات التكنولوجية فى مجال التسويق السياحى ( التسويق الشبكى – حملات الرسائل الإلكترونية – التسويق الإجتماعى )[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]مفهوم إشباع حاجات العميل فى التسويق السياحى[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]معايير تقييم جودة الخدمة السياحية من وجهة نظر العميل[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]تحديد احتياجات العملاء.[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]المدخل الفعال للاتصال بالعملاء المرتقبين.[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]العرض التسويقى الفعال.[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot]التعامل مع اعتراضات العملاء وطرق وأساليب المحافظة على العميل.[/FONT]
· [FONT=&quot] تطبيقات عمليه على التسويق فى المجال السياحى


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تعقد الدورة بدبى والقاهرة وتركيا خلال شهر يونيو- أغسطس 2013 م

[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]ولمزيد من الدورات والحجز والإستعلام رجاء التواصل [/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بروتيك لحلول التدريب والإستشارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mobile :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]00201156637750[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mobile :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]00971566935393[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]E-Mail :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Web site [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]www.proticg.com[/FONT]​


----------

